# Camelbak M.U.L.E vs. M.U.L.E NV



## hulkyoh (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin im Moment auf der Suche nach einem gescheiten Trinkrucksack wo auch noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten reinpassen.
Im Moment nutze ich einen wirklich billigen Trinkrucksack von Decathlon mit 2 Liter Blase.
Mitgenommen wird meist:

Trinkblase voll
Windstopperjacke
kleines Verbandset
Handschuhe
Schlüssel
Handy
Landkarte
Obst

Da wird es bei dem Decathlon-Rucksack zwar nicht wirklich eng, da er aber nur aus Hauptfach mit der Trennung für die Blase besteht, wirds schnell durcheinander und Schlüssel und Handy fallen nach unten und landen im Trinkblasenfach.....


Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:

Ich wollte mir etwas hochwertigeres gönnen, weiß aber nicht wirklich welchen.

Ich glaube der MULE passt in mein Anforderungsprofil, leider kann ich irgendwie nicht erkennen wo jetzt genau der Unterschied zwischen dem normalen und dem NV ist.
Soweit ich sehen konnte, ist in beiden die neue Trinkblase ( Antidote ) drin und bei beiden lässt sich der Hüftgurt abnehmen ( finde ich sehr wichtig )

Könnte da mal jemand Licht ins dunkel bringen ?

Gruß

Hulkyoh


----------



## [email protected] (9. Mai 2011)

ich habe den Mule NV, der hat jedenfalls einen Regenschutz unten in einem kleinen Fach eingebaut. Soweit ich das vom Vergleichen damals noch weiß, hatte das der Mule ohne NV nicht.

Allerdings hatte ich damals einem Freund auch den NV bestellt, dieser wurde dann aber ohne Aufdruck NV geliefert, das stand nur auf dem Etikett, und ich glaube irgendwo versteckt nochmal. Die Regenhülle war aber dabei, war also wohl nur ein Produktionsfehler, dass die Aufschrift einfach gefehlt hatte.

Meinem Bruder wiederum habe ich den HAWG geschenkt: der sieht genauso aus, ist aber etwas größer, d.h. es passt wenn es sein muss auch wirklich etwas mehr rein.

Mit dem Mule muss man schon arg stopfen wenn: 
volle Trinkblase
Regenüberschuhe
kurze Regenhose
Regenjacke
Dichte Handschuhe
Windjacke
und Karte, Verbandszeug, Geldbeutel, Handy etc reinpassen sollen.

Das geht mit dem Hawg besser, und man muss einfach nicht pressen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (9. Mai 2011)

das NV steht für "new ventilation" und bezieht sich auf das ventilationssystem für träger und rücken

ich hab mir den hawg n.v. gekauft und im vergleich zu meinem deutlich kleineren und leichteren mule ohne n.v. trag ich den größeren hawg dennoch lieber. die rückenbelüftung ist einfach besser und der tragekomfort ebenfalls. in wie weit das auch auf die neueren mule modelle, die direkt vor dem NV gemacht wurden, 1:1 übertragbar ist, weiß ich nicht, da mein kleiner mule schon 3 jahre alt ist. aber das NV rückensystem ist schon sehr angenehm:


----------



## ckl-online (10. Mai 2011)

hulkyoh schrieb:


> Soweit ich sehen konnte, ist in beiden die neue Trinkblase ( Antidote ) drin und bei beiden lässt sich der Hüftgurt abnehmen ( finde ich sehr wichtig



Also ich habe den Mule NV 2011 hier und mein Gurt ist nicht abnehmbar, außer du öffnest die Nähte.
Ich glaube, da hast du dich verguckt

Gruß Frank


----------



## sharky (10. Mai 2011)

ckl-online schrieb:


> Also ich habe den Mule NV 2011 hier und mein Gurt ist nicht abnehmbar, außer du öffnest die Nähte.
> Ich glaube, da hast du dich verguckt



das vermute ich auch. einen abnehmbaren gurt hatte ich noch an keimem meiner drei camels


----------



## hulkyoh (10. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mich keineswegs verguckt. Der normale mule, also nicht nv, hat abnehmbare Beckengurte laut Homepage und Video.
Deswegen dachte ich ja, dass es zwischen den beiden noch mehr signifikante Unterschiede gibt.


Gruß

Hulkyoh


----------



## zauberer# (11. Mai 2011)

sharky schrieb:


>



Ich sehe links unten auf diesem Bild des MULE N.V., dass der Hüftgurt per Klettband befestigt ist.
Er müsste somit leicht abnehmbar sein.
Ist bei meinem normalen MULE ebenso.

Ich frag mich nur wozu abbauen?
Auf technischen Abfahrten brauch ich die Fixierung unten unbedingt.


----------



## norman68 (11. Mai 2011)

Ich hab zwei verschieden MULE aber das man dort den Hüftgurt ohne Schere abbekommt ist mir neu.


----------



## hulkyoh (11. Mai 2011)

Hi zusammen, 

ich hab mir heute kurzerhand den normalen MULE im Bikeladen gekauft.
Die Beckengurte sind definitiv abnehmbar.
Der Rucksack gefällt mir ganz gut, größe geht so knapp, Windstopperjacke, kleines Verbandset, Handschuhe und kleinteile gehen rein, das wars dann aber auch ohne quetschen.
Trägt sich deutlich anders als mein billiger von Decathlon.
Ob besser oder schlechter möchte ich jetzt noch nicht sagen, da ich damit noch keine Runde gedreht habe.
Was ich im Vergleich zu meinem Billigrucksack tausendmal besser finde ist das Trinksystem, alleine dafür hat es sich schon gelohnt.
Den Rest wird die Probefahrt zeigen.
Noch ein Schlusswort, warum die Beckengurte abnehmbar sein sollten:

Da ich nicht gerade zu den leichtesten zähle und eine kleine Kugel vor mir durch die Gegend schiebe  , hatte ich die Befürchtung das der Gurt entweder hoch oder runter rutscht oder in die Pocke schneidet.
Aber auch das werde ich ausprobieren.

Gruß

Hulkyoh


----------



## Joe Spacey (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir vor 1 Woche den MULE NV 2012 gekauft. Beckengurt ist definitiv nicht abnehmbar. Außer mit der Schere  
Das Modell hat 11 + 3 Liter, deshalb habe ich diesen MULE gewählt,
der MULE ohne NV ist schmaler und hat nur 9,5 + 3 Liter.

Besser hätte ich es aber auch gefunden, wenn man den Beckengurt abnehmen könnte, denn durch sein Gewicht und seinen Schnitt liegt der Rucksack eh gut am Körper. Aber das ist nur ein kleines Manko.

Die Rückenpads (das besondere am "NV") sind gut, aber wenn es sehr warm ist, ist der Rücken trotzdem nass. Man merkt es aber nicht, es ist sehr angenehm beim fahren und das ist für mich wichtig. 
Der Rest ist in bewährter Camelbak-Qualität: Top.

Zum Trocknen der Blase habe ich mir einen Draht-Kleiderbügel so gebogen, das er wie 2 Finger in die geteilte Blase geht ! Dazu die Kunststoff-Laschen an der Blasenöffnung (gute Innovation!!!) umgelegt und schon kann sie perfekt trocknen...


----------

